# [SOLVED] This installation package cannot be installed by the Windows Installer servi



## jedihawk (Feb 16, 2009)

Greetings Experts,

When running the installer: rewrite_1.1_x86_rtw.msi
I get the following error message:

This installation package cannot be installed by the Windows Installer service. You must install a Windows service pack that contains a newer version of the Windows Installer service.

I have checked and I'm fully up-to-date on Windows Update.

I'm running Windows Server 2003 Web Edition, SP2.

Which service pack do I need to install so that I can install URL Rewrite?


----------



## jedihawk (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: This installation package cannot be installed by the Windows Installer service.*

This was a case where I just didn't do the research; I was in such a hurry.

I researched more, found this:
http://cheeso.members.winisp.net/IIRF.aspx

But it didn't seem to do anything once I had it installed, so...

I researched some more and found this:
http://www.deanlee.cn/wordpress/url-rewriting-for-wordpress-under-iis/

And this is the winner. It's specifically designed to do what I wanted to do anyway: display "pretty" PermaLinks for WordPress in IIS 6.0. Here's the info on that:
http://codex.wordpress.org/Using_Permalinks

Solved.


----------



## jedihawk (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: This installation package cannot be installed by the Windows Installer service.*

This was a case where I just didn't do the research; I was in such a hurry.

I researched more, found this:
http://cheeso.members.winisp.net/IIRF.aspx

But it didn't seem to do anything once I had it installed, so...

I researched some more and found this:
http://www.deanlee.cn/wordpress/url-rewriting-for-wordpress-under-iis/

And this is the winner. It's specifically designed to do what I wanted to do anyway: display "pretty" PermaLinks for WordPress in IIS 6.0. Here's the info on that:
http://codex.wordpress.org/Using_Permalinks

Solved.


----------

